# Newbie needs directions



## ITPhoenix (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi folks.

Attempting to escape the lockup condition in PC-BSD related to screensaver, I decided to install the base BSD.  But on first boot it gives up after the third attempt looking for the host, 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org.  I would like to know where to go to find a resolution for this, and also I am quite bewildered why it needs to connect to an IP address in order to boot.

I am not asking for detailed instructions, just advice as to where I should go to understand this, and hopefully resolve it myself.  If I need to edit a file, I would need to know where to learn how to do that from the root command prompt.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 13, 2011)

You're working from The Handbook, e.g. the chapters about setting up the network and services like DNS resolving, right? Also, please use a proper topic title describing the problem next time. People tend to ignore 'Help!' topics.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 13, 2011)

ITPhoenix said:
			
		

> I decided to install the base BSD.  But on first boot it gives up after the third attempt looking for the host, 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org.  I would like to know where to go to find a resolution for this, and also I am quite bewildered why it needs to connect to an IP address in order to boot.



Evidently you've enabled NTP (in sysinstall?), but not configured an Ethernet connection.  The first is mostly useless without the second.  You can disable NTP until you get the network connection set up.



> I am not asking for detailed instructions, just advice as to where I should go to understand this, and hopefully resolve it myself.  If I need to edit a file, I would need to know where to learn how to do that from the root command prompt.



NTP, and most other services, are enabled in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## jem (Feb 14, 2011)

When the system gets hung up starting NTP while booting, you *may* just be able to hit CTRL+C to let it carry on with the next step.


----------



## ITPhoenix (Feb 14, 2011)

*Options Editor Not Avalilable in Graphical Sysinstall*

Thanks everyone.  All I have is: Language, Keyboard, System, Disk, Users, Time, Components, Summary, Installation, Finished.

So I am unable to configure NFS:  I would disable it for now just to see what the non-PC system looks like.

Thanks for your patience.:r


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2011)

ITPhoenix said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.  All I have is: Language, Keyboard, System, Disk, Users, Time, Components, Summary, Installation, Finished.



That would be the graphic installer from PC-BSD?  Haven't really tried it.  The way FreeBSD does that is using the text editor of your choice (vi(1) or ee(1) are in the base system) to edit /etc/rc.conf.  You'll have to do that as root, so use su(1) first.



> So I am unable to configure NFS:  I would disable it for now just to see what the non-PC system looks like.



NTP.  Network Time Protocol.


----------



## xibo (Feb 14, 2011)

ntpd will timeout on gethostaddr() after 60 secs and retry twice AFAIK, so just go get something to drink while it's outtiming and comment it's line from /etc/rc.conf or fix the network once the boot process finished


----------



## ITPhoenix (Feb 18, 2011)

I knew I sinned when I saw DutchDaemons's face.  I also had 8.2-RC3 installed and following 8.1 instructions.  That is corrected with 8.1 installed and I started to read the handbook.
So, 8.1 failed to install the Matrox mga driver.  It recognized the G450 card but is using an Intel driver.  At one point I saw the available drivers list and the maga is not included.
I must use xfce with this antiquated machine.  I could not even install openSUSE in GUI mode without the Matrox card.  
I recognize my need for more reading, but I did manage to get 8.1 installed and am able to edit system files with ee.  startx produces half a screen. I can see the simple graphics on the right and the test grid with the x in the middle on the left.  I do not see a rc.conf file where it supposed to be, which should have been produced in the process.
Hope is not lost....


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 18, 2011)

ITPhoenix said:
			
		

> I knew I sinned when I saw DutchDaemons's face.  I also had 8.2-RC3 installed and following 8.1 instructions.  That is corrected with 8.1 installed and I started to read the handbook.



That's going backwards, but whatever.  8.1 and 8.2 should be identical in usage.



> So, 8.1 failed to install the Matrox mga driver.  It recognized the G450 card but is using an Intel driver.  At one point I saw the available drivers list and the maga is not included.



You have to enable it.  The Matrox cards are very old now, and the drivers didn't have active support, and there wasn't enough RAM on many of them.  So they're limited, but still ought to work.



> startx produces half a screen. I can see the simple graphics on the right and the test grid with the x in the middle on the left.



By "left" and "right", do you mean you have two monitors?  If so, see http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/mgapatch/xorg-patch.txt for a port of the xrandr version of the mga driver.  It's two years old now, so there may be differences.  An easier process would be to replace the Matrox card with a Radeon.



> I do not see a rc.conf file where it supposed to be, which should have been produced in the process.



Stop and make sure the basics are in place before you continue.


----------

